# Web Tool for online designer needed



## softballover

Is there anyone that can make this type of design tool here?

:: BLK Design Your Own ::

if so, cost 


please PM


----------



## Signature Series

That is pretty basic and a bunch of developers jumped in the market - the two biggest and most comprehensive solutions are Deconet and Inskoft.

Not sure these guys are using but it is pretty incredible as it has full 3D modeling but when you pick a place to add graphics/text it also shows the 2D pattern piece for more accurate placement.

http://custom2.champ-sys.com/designlab/en-US/Default.aspx


----------



## mgparrish

softballover said:


> Is there anyone that can make this type of design tool here?
> 
> :: BLK Design Your Own ::
> 
> if so, cost
> 
> 
> please PM


Your link is showing "forbidden".


----------



## mgparrish

Signature Series said:


> That is pretty basic and a bunch of developers jumped in the market - the two biggest and most comprehensive solutions are Deconet and Inskoft.
> 
> Not sure these guys are using but it is pretty incredible as it has full 3D modeling but when you pick a place to add graphics/text it also shows the 2D pattern piece for more accurate placement.
> 
> http://custom2.champ-sys.com/designlab/en-US/Default.aspx


Flash based. Flash is deprecated. But the website was nice. It was built from scratch $$$ no one offered this generically turnkey.


----------



## mgparrish

Signature Series said:


> That is pretty basic and a bunch of developers jumped in the market - the two biggest and most comprehensive solutions are Deconet and Inskoft.
> 
> Not sure these guys are using but it is pretty incredible as it has full 3D modeling but when you pick a place to add graphics/text it also shows the 2D pattern piece for more accurate placement.
> 
> http://custom2.champ-sys.com/designlab/en-US/Default.aspx


Whenever something is Flash based if you right click on the canvas you will see the flash player version running the Flash or Flex code. See the attached.


----------



## mgparrish

The tools to make this type of 3D designer but using the HTML5 canvas element exist, I haven't seen anyone implement yet into a 3D garment designer, perhaps someone has just I haven't seen it yet.

The current "state of the art" 2D tools for the HTML canvas are "fabric.js" 

Fabric.js Javascript Canvas Library

and the 3D tools are "three.js" (three as in 3D)

three.js - Javascript 3D library

Here is one project spin off that has capability similar to the 3D flash based website for garments. But it's not for garment design per se. It is three.js based.

https://www.heroforge.com/

I didn't browse thru all the projects based on three.js but could be something exists for a 3D garment design already.


----------



## mgparrish

mgparrish said:


> Your link is showing "forbidden".


Website is working now.


----------



## mgparrish

softballover said:


> Is there anyone that can make this type of design tool here?
> 
> :: BLK Design Your Own ::
> 
> if so, cost
> 
> 
> please PM


A couple of quick comments before you go and have this made.

1. While they have a cart I cannot find any cart integration with this designer.

2. The programmer coded inline javascript where anyone can rape, pillage, and steal this website. Be careful if you point someone to this that they don't just copy and paste (steal) this and just make some cosmetic changes and sell you a basically stolen website. This website has "Steal me" written all over it.

3. The actual canvas manipulation tools used are dated and crude. This will not allow vector uploads like fabric.js can. See the attached.

I would suggest you do a lot of research on this before hiring a programmer. You need to know exactly what you want. Many or most programmers don't understand the t-shirt business nor graphics manipulation in general.


----------

